# Kann ich einen thread zwei mal starten ?



## me.toString (8. Okt 2003)

Hallo @ all ...

ich habe folgendes Problem ... ich habe ein Objekt einer klasse, die von Thread erbt. Wenn ich dann objekt.start() aufrufe, startet der Thread auch einwandfrei. Nun aber möchte ich nach einer Weile den Thread ein weiteres mal starten mit objekt.start() - aber ohne ein neues Objekt meiner Klasse zu erzeugen !!!!! - und dann passiert nix ( noch nicht mal 'ne Fehlermeldung kommt ).

Kann mir das vielleicht einer erklären ? ... wichtig ist, das es nur dies eine Objekt der Klasse geben darf !

Danke schon mal im vorraus ...

Michael


----------



## mariopetr (8. Okt 2003)

nein, das ist nicht moeglich. was zum beispiel moeglich waere ist, dein object mit new Thread(Runable runable) mehrmals zu starten


----------



## Stefan1200 (8. Okt 2003)

Mir sind ähnliche Phänomene aufgefallen, wenn ich ein Thread nur einmal instanziere (als Klasseninstanz) und diesen Thread starte, klappt alles. Auch stop() und interrupt() klappte super. Wollte ich danach aber diesen Thread ein zweites mal starten, passierte gar nichts!

Das einzige, was funktioniert hat, wenn ich den Thread neu instanziere, dann klappt es.
Also Thread neuerThread; als Klasseninstanz, und beim Starten vorher erst
neuerThread = new Thread(this);
gemacht.

Ob du das gebrauchen kannst, weiss ich nicht. Teste einfach mal.


----------



## jptc.org (8. Okt 2003)

works as designed - laut Java spec. kann eine Threadinstanz immer nur einmal gestartet werden  :!: Lösung zu dem Problem wurden ja schon oben erklärt.

Karsten Voigt
http://www.java-performance-portal.org


----------

